# Keyboard Shortcuts -- not the same!



## RobOK (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm starting to use LR CC on my laptop to do some culling and light editing while I am away from my desktop (images originally imported into Classic and synced to CC).

First, there is no Auto Advance on rating/selects. That is a pain. For a quick work around you can set your view to exclude Rejected photos and so then if you reject it disappears and goes to the next. (The next being the last direction you were moving so sometimes that is going backwards).

PICK is no longer the P key, but is Z. It took me a while to figure what they were thinking, but I see they moved Pick and Reject adjacent so you could use two fingers. There is some sense to this, but my muscle memory makes it hard to get used to.

You can have two left hand fingers on Z and X and right hand on the arrows. Workable.

Sometime when I am Culling I like to do a quick Crop to remove something on the edge of the frame. R for Crop, right? No, Crop is now C.

So in one case they went more mnemonic (C for Crop) and in one case they went away (Z for Pick). In both cases moving away from the current Classic mapping. My advice to Adobe would be to keep both always in sync, to have keyboard mapping on both, and to recommend to users new mappings but allow the user to choose.


----------



## RobOK (Nov 26, 2017)

As a quick aside to above... i remember C for Crop when I _*open*_ the crop panel, and then to get out of the Panel I forget and hit R (the old shortcut). I do leave Crop but then am in an unfamiliar set of sliders, it takes me a second to figure out I am in Radial panel.


----------



## RobOK (Nov 26, 2017)

a further tip.... C going into Crop, and if you want to continue making adjustments or at least have the panel open, use E to close the Crop panel which then opens the Edit panel (which matches the default behavior in Classic)


----------



## RobOK (Nov 26, 2017)

LR CC on the Web (not the application) works like Classic. R for Crop and P for Pick.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 26, 2017)

Yeah, I'm still hitting the wrong keys too Rob. It'll take a while for them to level everything up. If you need a list, it's up here: Keyboard Shortcuts | The Lightroom Queen  Crop and Pick are the main changes.


----------



## RobOK (Nov 27, 2017)

i found it most interesting that LR CC application were different than LR CC Web !!


----------

